# F-16 build



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

F-16 in 1:72. Old Hasegawa kit. Verlinden resin ejection seat with Eduard photo-etch details.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Really nice detail there.

I just finished my F16 last month after a starting the kit 18 months ago. The leds and fibre optics are up and running.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, NICE! I have never lit any of my little planes. Do you have more photos of your F-16 to show?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Grrr... the old Hasegawa kit I was using is garbage. Too many missing details, some shapes are just plain WRONG, poor fit, etc. This is a "relax" model so I don't want to invest a lot of time correcting this thing. As I have not yet closed up the fuselage, all of the cockpit detailing can be transferred to a better kit.

Any suggestions for a top-notch F-16 kit in 1:72?


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't build many models, probably one a year if that.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, that is fantastic. With the effort you put in, I don't doubt that one a year is enough to keep you busy.

I need to correct myself. The F-16 kit I was working is a Fujimi, NOT a Hasegawa. I have a Hasegawa F-16B and it is a very nice kit. I mean, the two-seater is nice, but it doesn't have that sleek canopy of the single. If I can find one, I'll start over with a Hasegawa F-16A.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------

